# History Of Initial Copy Of Guru Granth Sahib Ji



## vijaydeep Singh (Dec 15, 2005)

Gurfateh










Das is thank full to brother Rajinder Singh Ji of info-sikh.com for providing this Photo of Kartarpuri Bir.

Das here is giving this post after talking to Dr Khalsa Ji regarding history of our Beers or copies of Guru Granth Sahib Ji.

We must remember that after this copy was written, bhai Bannu was sent to get it binded. Enroute to Lahore he also made another copy of this but added some more verses.

These verses could have been by Gurus but were not meant for universe but only class of people. So were not included by Guru in compliation.

After knowing about this verses added, Guru called this copy as Khari beer or alkaline copy as it had some things unwanted.

Das is happy to tell that this copy, the second copy also, is here with us in Gurudwara Bahi Bannu brought after partiton.

The first copy was with Ninth Guru when taken away by Dhirmalias and remain with them till they converted to Sikhism during Baba Vadhbhag Singh ji times.

There are often some things said that Dhirmalis did any interpolations anwere is no as they did misinterpetaion by beholding Guru Nanak Dev ji as God (still there up to some extent with baba Vadhbhag singh jis followers.).

Some Udasis also have same problems like term in mool mantra we have Says Nanak will be true.

Das can think that Akal is revealing say Nanak (Akal) will be true.

but personal worshipper say that person Nanak is Truth.

this another reason for Tenth Master not using term Nanak in Bani he got from Akal so that people must not worship Nanak as Man but Rather Guru of Nanak.

As Guru Granth Sahib ji already had so much verse which could have been used to misinterpret to have personal worship so there was no ned for greedy Dhirmal Ji to have pain for interpolation.

He wanted power and was not interested to create own Bani and due to Copy of Bhai bannu we could have got him caught that had he made extra things as in that been of Bhai Bannu all was there as in first beer but some extra. If first beer had something extra from bahi Bannu beer it had to be deemed as interpolated.

We get one lesson of alchemy in first Beer in the same light.

Anyway das was interested that should we think that Gurus were so much dearth of scribe that they did not have other copies of Guru Granth Sahib Ji outside Anandpur Sahib Ji.

Das while studying and proving that Nirmalas and Taksali are differant come to know about some more proofs.

Well as per Sau Sakhi Charan Pahul is dipping the cloath covering Guru Granth Sahib Ji in water and that is to be used for baptism. (this was before making of Singhs)

And this also proves that such things could be happening in far off places like Patna Sahib. Then there are some old verson of bhai Bannu Beers in Patna Sahib also.

all this thing proves that Sikhs in old time did have tendency to make copy of holy books.

Then again in Sau Sakhi before Guru left Anandpur Sahib there is menton that Guru made guru Ki Kashi at Bathinda.

If this is true then copies by Tenth guru with verse of Ninth Master including and interpolation of bhai Bannu beer excluded were already outside Anandpur Sahib before guru left that place.

Damdami Taksal was older then Gurus leaving Anandpur Sahib as Baba deep singh ji are not mentioned while leaving Anandpur Sahib.

It is possbile that after reaching Damdama Sahib Guru ji did made more Sikhs to make more copies and just being ture owner of Sikh legecy might have asked the original copy from Dheermalis who as their nature might have refused but Guru due to open mindedness forgave them. Motive could have been to prevent further misinterpetations and keeping the oldest assest with self.

Lastly Das wants to convey that story of Gurus showing / miracle by remembering whole 1430 pages like Maulvies does for Quran and getting it writyen may be only a way to prove that Guru Granth Ji are like holy Quran.

Guru Ji might have had others copies of holy books before hand.

Kindly discuss this.


----------



## drkhalsa (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: History of intial copie of Guru Granth Sahib Ji.*

Dear Vijaydeep singh


Thanks for the post it would be really helpful to me and other brother like jass singh who said that we dont have the original Guru Granth sahib and we believe more in emotions than historic facts

and secondaly I agree with you on the point that if original Guru Granth Sahib was available then there was hardly any need of showing a chamatkar By Dasam Patshah to write it all again from his memory ( at the same time i believe that if needed Guru ji he could have done that no doubt)




Jatinder Singh


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Dec 27, 2005)

Do you have access to "Gatha Sri Aad Granth" by Guru Nanak Dev University? First published in October, 1992. It has lot of information about the initial beers of SGGS.


----------



## kamaljit kaur (Dec 28, 2005)

has anybody seen this original copy of guru granth sahib ji

we led to believe that this is the original copy as Guru Tegh Bahadur ji ordered that the sacred volume should be deposited in the water of river beas which was brought by makhan shah and later dhirmal found it and is still in the possession of the sodhis of kartarpur 
you could only see this original copy of Guru Granth Sahib once a year on Baisakhi day which i did not know cause i went to see on 15th of april and been told i was a day late and only people could see any other day who donate a substantial amount of money or police officers or ministers allowed. my heart sank when i heared all this. Guru Nanak taught that we all human beings are all equal na koie hindu na koiey musalman then why this is happening 

gurfateh
kamaljit


----------

